# Sex at 60



## riptheirlips

*Sexual Activity of Senior Males*

*The frequency of sexual activity of senior males depends on where they were born.*



*Statistics just released from Statistics Canada and The United Nations Team, reveal that: North American men between 60 and 80 years of age, will on average, have sex two to three times per week. Whereas Japanese men, in exactly the same age group, will have sex only once or twice per year if they are lucky.*



*This has come as very upsetting news to both me and most of my buddies, as none of us had any idea we were Japanese.*


----------



## LostLouisianian

Well you would think that at least we could speak Japanese but heck I don't know a word of it in spite of obviously being Japanese. I should show this to the ice queen but I don't want to end up in the ER right before Christmas.


----------



## Dunkem

LostLouisianian said:


> Well you would think that at least we could speak Japanese but heck I don't know a word of it in spite of obviously being Japanese. I should show this to the ice queen but I don't want to end up in the ER right before Christmas.


 Ice queen?? Boy you got some big ones!!:shock::shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian

Dunkem said:


> Ice queen?? Boy you got some big ones!!:shock::shock:


I've called her that a few times when she was in earshot range...LOL. She always has a comeback that is not appropriate for this website though.


----------



## Steve G

Really??

That's your first post?

On a derelict thread no less. Too funny.


----------



## 2full

I was always told I was Danish. 
But later I was told I look Mexican. 

But, I guess I'm really Japanese !!


----------



## bowdude

ko-nee-che-wa, ar-we-gaw-toe.


----------



## elkunited

bowdude said:


> ko-nee-che-wa, ar-we-gaw-toe.


Mr. Roboto.


----------



## bowgy

Again? Love the translation


----------



## Ambassaduss

I'm not sure that sex life is influenced by birthplace. The statistic is most likely taken out of context, or else these arguments don't count as logical at all. But if we're going to talk about statistics, here's a little bit I'll give you. If you trust what has been observed over the years, statistically, sex in most marriage contracts becomes routine after 3-4 years. Because of this, the relationship between husband and wife ruins a lot. To prevent this, you should take care of it and use different methods to diversify your sex life. I would prefer to use https://lovermart.com/product/lelo-lily-2-vibrator-lavender/


----------

